# I need a derosa steel fork



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone got a spare faema red box crown fork to sell? I have a Derosa unicrown chrome fork but want a red fork to match.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

So ..you think I was asking for a kidney or something?


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------

